# What's For Dinner?



## Gilberto

I didn't see one of these types of threads so I thought I'd start one because I love to cook and always looking for recipes and ideas.

Awhile back I was wanting to buy some leg of lamb and ended up buying shanks because that is all they had. I never prepared them before and was feeling a bit nervous after reading some internet searches about how tricky it could be. Tough piece of meat, all of that.

Started this morning with a short pan braise. After 7 hours in the slow cooker and a test poke with a fork...I'm beaming. 

I settled on adding onion, garlic, tomato, carrot, water, Zinfandel, ancho chiles plus a little sage, basil, oregano & thyme. 

Will be making a side of potatoes with malt vinegar. And sipping a little CabSauv.

What's for dinner?


----------



## Blancrocher

Using a generous sense of the meaning of "dinner" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinner), I'll tell you what I had at noon.

A tofu teriyaki sandwich, on a nice roll from the farmer's market. This is the idea: http://rachelsdigestif.com/post/5710946549/teriyaki-tofu-sandwich. I like to vary things: this time with a lot of fresh cilantro.

Nothing fancy, but delish.


----------



## Ravndal

Practiced late. Bought fish & chips at school. Wasn't bad at all


----------



## Vaneyes

Caol Ila, ravioli, green salad, Shiraz/Cab., fig bar, brandy.


----------



## Weston

Salad with a little roast chicken on top. Bland, I know.


----------



## Tristan

Last night I made a tofu curry, including many vegetables grown in our own garden  

It was excellent and there's still much left over, so I'm sure I'll be having more this evening.


----------



## ptr

A flat chicken breast schnitzel, mixed salad, tomatoes and a dressing/sauce with green pepper, capers, pecorino and Turkish Yoghurt, swivelled down with a pitcher of water from the natural spring down the road...

/ptr


----------



## mstar

Pizza, garlic bread, and oatmeal cookies, all homemade, and sadly my only meal today.... I'm looking forward to it!! :lol:


----------



## Musician

Papaya, then some crackers dipping on some tuna salad and babaganush, and a nice Vanilla Coffee...pretty light stuff


----------



## Musician

Sushi and Strawberries


----------



## Ukko

Fruit cocktail (melons and pineapple)
Cubed steak, grilled
Baked potato
ginger-ale (diet)

healthiest meal I've eaten at home in a long time.


----------



## moody

Curry,curry and curry.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> Curry,curry and curry.


As long as the curry isn't furry, you may make it.


----------



## Itullian

Left over pizza ............


----------



## ptr

Calf mince patty's fried and then stewed in a onion, feild musihrom, capers and cream sauce served with some lightly mashed King Edward Pots!

Yums!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> Calf mince patty's fried and then stewed in a onion, feild musihrom, capers and cream sauce served with some lightly mashed King Edward Pots!
> 
> Yums!
> 
> /ptr


Sounds good. Would 'calf mince' be ground veal?


----------



## ptr

Hilltroll72 said:


> Sounds good. Would 'calf mince' be ground veal?


Have to google... Yes it would! Delish!

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

Was at the grocery store this morning and I noticed they were putting out some nice looking New York strips, so that's now my Saturday dinner plan. Grabbed some French bread and a bottle of Malbec to go with the steaks. The weather should be more than nice enough to fire up the grill, so I am all set.


----------



## Tristan

Haven't really thought about it yet, but I have a lot of udon noodles available--wouldn't mind making a soup.


----------



## Guest

A Jamie Oliver creation: sticky pan-fried scallops with sweet chilli rice and a bunch of green vegetable stuff.


----------



## ptr

I try to eat fish 3-4 dinners a week (never framed Salmon, mostly because it tastes fishy, not salmony, but a great deal because it is the next big environmental disaster waiting to happen!)

On tonight's menu was a ½ pound MSC marked Tuna Steak and some Bubble'n'Squeek from yesterdays mash (Slowly cooked Flowery potatoes, carrots, sugar snaps, leeks, a recipe I picked up from Clarissa and Jennifer) served with a nice rural Chianti I had bought a few years ago on a roadside whilst motoring in Italy. One should really motor in Italy more often!

BTW, the word "Veal" somehow makes me think of some sort of wildlife meat...

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> BTW, the word "Veal" somehow makes me think of some sort of wildlife meat...
> 
> /ptr


Maybe because it's a 've' word, so you associate it with venison. Veal is a sometimes boycotted meat, because it is the flesh of a 'baby cow'. It is nearly all bull calf. Damn few bull calves get to grow up as bulls anyway. I'm guessing it's mostly women who boycot veal; many men are equivocal regarding the matter.


----------



## Gilberto

First thing this morning I started roasting some poblanos and browning grass fed beef hamburger. Added to the usual melange of vegetables and spices for chili. It has come together well now and about ready to pop the cork on a Malbec.


----------



## Winterreisender

Gilberto said:


> First thing this morning I started roasting some poblanos and browning grass fed beef hamburger. Added to the usual melange of vegetables and spices for chili. It has come together well now and about ready to pop the cork on a Malbec.


You're making me hungry!

For dinner I had cornflakes... I had nothing else in.


----------



## Ravndal

I didn't have dinner tonight. It was delicious.


----------



## Gilberto

Ravndal said:


> I didn't have dinner tonight. It was delicious.


Try the jukebox...all of the versions of John Cage are rockin'


----------



## EricABQ

Grilled tri-tip. 

With a bottle of Argentine Malbec.


----------



## Guest

Probably some rotisserie chicken at Boston Market. It's just a few blocks from the concert hall where we're hearing pianist Dimitri Rachmanov (yes, that's his name!) play an all-Scriabin concert.


----------



## Ingélou

For Taggart - salmon fillet coated in oatmeal & pan-fried, with mashed potatoes & tomatoes; for me (kinder on the tum) salmon fillet chunks boiled with brown basmati rice, cumin seed & Italian herb, served with tomatoes. 

Saturday salmon is an institution in our house.


----------



## Vaneyes

Caol Ila kick-off. Pork roast w. brown rice, bright-colored veg to-be-announced...complemented with a French Cab.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chinese soup (w. shrimp, broccoli, mushroom, carrot, noodles).


----------



## EricABQ

New York strip steak, a green bean and red potato side dish, and a California Cabernet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tortellini, w. Australian Shiraz/Cab.


----------



## EricABQ

I've had a pot roast going in the slow cooker all day with some vegetables. Will be pouring a Cline Old Vine Zinfandel to go with it.


----------



## Gilberto

a simple salad - butter lettuce, tomato, onion, black olives w/ olive oil, white wine vinegar
pasta w/ tomato & cheese sauce
zucchini w/ bread crumbs
cheap and cheesy red box wine


----------



## Blancrocher

Made a tofu saag for dinner. Tomorrow night we'll have more of the same--only better!


----------



## samurai

Grilled cheese sandwich with some kosher pickles and potato chips.


----------



## BlackDahlia

Got a mini 2-pound sirloin roast in the oven for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## Tristan

Well, today I made a spicy arrabbiata sauce to go with pasta; it was pretty good  I'm such an Italian...


----------



## EricABQ

I've been craving bacon all day so we are doing bacon and scrambled eggs for dinner.

The key, of course, is to cook the eggs in some of the bacon grease.


----------



## Gilberto

whole wheat tortilla + red sauce + moz cheese + veggies = my pizza

all organic + argentina Malbec


----------



## scratchgolf

Christmas Eve Ribeye Roast. Almost ready. Duck tomorrow.

Paired with a Claret I've been saving. I can't wait.


----------



## EricABQ

For Christmas eve tonight, pizza from a local joint and some Italian red.

For Christmas day, roasted tri-tip with baked potatoes and a bottle of Washington cabernet.


----------



## Guest

For Christmas eve my wife is preparing prime rib roast (with potatoes roasted around them), green beans, dinner rolls, spinach salad, and a delicious peppermint cake with white chocolate mousse filling--purchased from a bakery. I'm diabetic, but my doctor said I could indulge a few nights a year; this is one of them!


----------



## EricABQ

I managed to get the tri-tip right in the sweet spot of the low end of the medium rare range. The wine was excellent, so it ended up being a very nice dinner.


----------



## scratchgolf

EricABQ said:


> I managed to get the tri-tip right in the sweet spot of the low end of the medium rare range. The wine was excellent, so it ended up being a very nice dinner.


Nice. I nailed the roast as well. Had the Coppola Claret with it. You should check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## EricABQ

scratchgolf said:


> Had the Coppola Claret with it. You should check it out if you haven't already.


I've had it twice and enjoyed it both times. It's not something that is always available here unfortunately.

We went with the Ch. Ste. Michelle Indian Wells cab out of Washington, which never fails to impress.


----------



## Vaneyes

Red Snapper, sliced mushrooms, diced tomatoes, finely-chopped onion, sliced zucchini, baked, and served on white basmati rice.

Accompanied by French Red.


----------



## Vaneyes

Barbecued yellow and orange pepper, mushroom, zucchini, New York steaks.

Accompanied by French Red.


----------



## Gilberto

I made a big pot of Jamaican rice and peas.

and...a big pan of boiled cabbage

and.... a few cuts of beef liver that has been marinating in some hot pepper juice


----------



## KenOC

Started my sous vide lamb shanks tonight. Olive oil, salt, and fresh ground pepper. Bagged and vacuum-sealed surrounded by sprigs of garden-fresh thyme. Now immersed in 144-degree Fahrenheit water for the next 48 hours. Done this before, I assure you they will be delicious! I have marrow spoons and two dogs who will be QUITE appreciative of those big bones.


----------



## KenOC

Gilberto said:


> ...and.... a few cuts of beef liver that has been marinating in some hot pepper juice


Gilberto -- please describe that hot pepper juice!


----------



## Guest

Chicken Kiev at The Firebird, a Russian restaurant. Quite tasty. Sadly, they didn't play Stravinsky's score during dinner.


----------



## Gilberto

KenOC said:


> Gilberto -- please describe that hot pepper juice!


I use pickled jalapenos & peperoncini quite a bit. And I save the liquid they are in as a marinade for meat. And when I'm making potato salad I'll pour it over the potato chunks when I first drain off the water. And I'll put a dash in while rice is boiling; even more in a crock of chili. If something has flavor then I find a way to use it.


----------



## hpowders

Just came back from a Vietnamese restaurant. Some barbecued chicken and barbecued jumbo shrimp with sauteed rice mixed with various scallions and onions. Delicious!

Nice little cucumber, tomato and shredded carrots salad served with it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pork roast, brown basmati rice, green beans.

French Red.


----------



## Vaneyes

Leftovers, what else?


----------



## KenOC

After 48 hours, the sous vide lamb shanks were ready! I made a dipping sauce:

- Sautee minced shallots and garlic in just-smoking olive oil
- Add white wine, boil for one minute
- Add beef stock, Worcestershire sauce, and mustard powder
- Simmer until reduced to half volume
- Salt and pepper to taste.

Dry the lamb shanks, remove the residue of the fresh thyme sprigs, and torch to get a nice crust. Serve on a bed of chopped fresh mint alongside sweet corn . Dip and enjoy!

Yes, it was good. There's some meat left over for lamb hash unless my wife eats it all at midnight (very likely). Meanwhile, the dogs are in heaven with those bones!


----------



## hpowders

Alpo, fish flavor. Must be Friday.


----------



## Vaneyes

Meatloaf.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Meatloaf.


Meatloaf indeed! But why is it so hard to find ground beef with a decent amount of fat in it these days?  Anyway, seeing this, I'm hungry.


----------



## Rhythm

With side of spring salad.


----------



## Gilberto

KenOC said:


> Meatloaf indeed! But why is it so hard to find ground beef with a decent amount of fat in it these days?  Anyway, seeing this, I'm hungry.


You could always mix in a little Spam


----------



## Gilberto

I would have posted the other night but by the time I got on the internet I was prancing in Malbec Land and blowing kisses to the world.

Tortillas, keeping it simple. Unlike everything North American, from chain restaurants to fast food fantasy land, where they see how many ingredients they are able to stuff into anything "Mexican" capable of being wrapped.

The corn tortillas were a little different; made from sprouted corn. Black beans were refried with just a pinch of salt and cumin. Fillings: onion, tomatoes & roasted poblano. Topped with a bit of grated Cotija and Oaxaca cheese. Salsa was basic minced garlic, onion & jalapeno.


----------



## Katie

KenOC said:


> Meatloaf indeed! But why is it so hard to find ground beef with a decent amount of fat in it these days?


Yes! Not only for flavoring but to facilitate a sufficient cook cycle to allow absorption of applied spices and sauces while not drying out. And dinna get me started on my 'health-conscious' friends who grill 92/8 or 93/7 hamburger to a state of Sahara dryness - if it's going over a live flame its gotta be 80/20 or, better yet, 75/25. (I love my beef :lol: )


----------



## Guest

Either roast chicken with oven baked rosemary potatoes or dry-grilled green asparagus with ham and vinaigrette. And wine. In either cases.


----------



## mirepoix

Mince and tatties - and if she doesn't like it she can hang her head over it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Barbecued porkchops, with avocado, green pepper, red onion, tomato salad.

French Red.


----------



## Gilberto

Had to improvise a tomato sauce tonight. Turned out great; plenty of veggies. Pasta and breaded eggplant. ...+ cheap red wine.


----------



## techniquest

Tonight I shall be having Cornish pastie with mash, cabbage, peas and gravy. Yumsuls!!


----------



## Op.123

Breakfast = 9 pancakes with cinnamon and syrup.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chicken and green salad.


----------



## ptr

slowly stewed pork knuckles, a carrot, swede & king edward spud mash and some home made grainy mustard swivelled down with the local home made new beer (Dricku, can't seem to find a suitable translation in English, huh)... 

Hearty traditional Nordic grubb! 

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This may or may not interest forumistas:

I was invited to eat in a restaurant on a certain Atlantic island where the conceit was that each dish was named after (and presumably in some way inspired by) a composer. Mostly the old warhorses, but also folk like André Rieu, were represented amongst the dishes.

Hence my starter (carpaccio of beef) was labelled 'Bach' (for some reason)
My main course (grilled grouper) was labelled 'Sorabji' (well, actually 'Sorage', but there's no such and Sorabji seems a reasonable assumption).

But the only dessert I could contemplate was the 'Pineapple Carpaccio' which came with a home-made coconut ice cream and coconut cake which was labelled ... Toru Takemitsu! (I thought instantly of our esteemed moderator Herr M_, of course). And it was fantastically good, too.

I can't post the taste, unfortunately, but here is the relevant part of the menu



Well, doesn't Rossini remind _you_ of Portuguese cheeses with jam and toast?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Best parody of Wagner ever cooked.


----------



## hpowders

Exotic vegetables mixed with grilled ground turkey.

Curiously refreshing.


----------



## KenOC

My dessert tonight was a crispy Belgian waffle, hot, with butter, cinnamon, and real maple syrup. Did I mention that I'm diabetic? No matter, I'll die happy!


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> But the only dessert I could contemplate was the 'Pineapple Carpaccio' which came with a home-made coconut ice cream and coconut cake which was labelled ... Toru Takemitsu! (I thought instantly of our esteemed moderator Herr M_, of course). And it was fantastically good, too.


It _sounds_ wonderful. I wish I could partake, but alas, we haven't found a way to transport food digitally as of yet...


----------



## Vaneyes

Scrambled eggs with spinach.


----------



## Guest

salad, marinated chicken skewers, baked beans, and green beans.


----------



## KenOC

Just Chinese noodles in soup tonight, with cabbage, onions, and an egg. Desert is Chinese melon balls with vanilla ice cream. Really quite good.

But the sous vide baby back ribs are cooking; they'll be ready tomorrow night. A friend brought us some genuine Hungarian paprika, so I loaded the rub up with that...


----------



## hpowders

Had some wonderful shrimp and linguini in a red wine-flavored marinara sauce. Accompanied by a K-Cup of very strong black coffee to keep me alert for posting duty.

Curiously refreshing.


----------



## ptr

Stewed Cod in egg sauce and potato mash!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Lentil soup, with a piece of toast and melted aged cheddar; shared a beer. Ruby port and strawberry ice cream for dessert.


----------



## hpowders

Went out for Vietnamese food tonight-some grilled chicken and shrimp over rice.
So freakin' good!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Simple one...BBQ ground sirloin patties, with green beans. French Red.


----------



## Guest

Ate dinner out--1/2 lb buffalo burger with mayo, provolone cheese, and bacon--with a side Caesar salad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cold chicken, potato salad, sliced beets. San Miguel beer. :tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

Tonight it was scrambled eggs. It always is. Don't remember a time when it wasn't.

_
'Scrambled eggs to the right of me, 
Scrambled eggs to left of me,
Scrambled eggs in front of me,
Whisk'd and stir'd;
Pick'd out flecks of egg shell,
Hurry up and get well?'
_


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> Tonight it was scrambled eggs. It always is. Don't remember a time when it wasn't.
> 
> _
> 'Scrambled eggs to the right of me,
> Scrambled eggs to left of me,
> Scrambled eggs in front of me,
> Whisk'd and stir'd;
> Pick'd out flecks of egg shell,
> Hurry up and get well?'
> _


Here I am...stuck in the egg yolk again.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Steak with peppers, garlic, onion and mushrooms. Fries on the side. Red wine for the table. Flowers for the lady of the house.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Vaneyes said:


> Here I am...stuck in the egg yolk again.


So the yoke's on you :lol:


----------



## Guest

To respond to the OP: I don't know yet, but I've just received a new Jamie Oliver book in the post today, so I'm looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Vaneyes

Tacos. San Miguel beer.


----------



## Morimur

Work and phone calls. Yum.


----------



## Levanda

RudyKens said:


> Steak with peppers, garlic, onion and mushrooms. Fries on the side. Red wine for the table. Flowers for the lady of the house.


Youmi everything I like apart onions I can't stand them. I love garlic but no onions for me please.


----------



## Tristan

Going Cajun tonight: red beans and rice with andouille sausage


----------



## Blancrocher

Spinach-stuffed ravioli with a home-made tomato/mushroom sauce; a salad and red wine. Cherries and port for dessert.

*p.s.* No onions, Levanda--say it isn't so!


----------



## Vaneyes

Levanda said:


> Youmi everything I like apart onions I can't stand them. * I love garlic but no onions* for me please.


They go hand in hand, don't they.


----------



## Varick

Cooked a rack of pork last night. Marinated in a Wasabi Ginger sauce overnight. Seared in a pan on all sides then into the oven at 400 for about 45 minutes (Inside at 120-130 degrees). Salad and some broccoli. Accompanied by a Ken Wright Pinot Noir.

Lunch for the next two days as well!

V


----------



## Vaneyes

Cannelloni, and also a veal dish. I know nothing more.


----------



## Guest

Dear Vaneyes, this is an article for you, I'm sure:
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/may/18/seven-ages-chef-albert-roux


----------



## KenOC

Levanda said:


> Youmi everything I like apart onions I can't stand them. I love garlic but no onions for me please.


Strange. Garlic is simply onion with character.


----------



## hpowders

After Rome, something simple-baked salmon with rice and a veggie.

No more wine. No more espresso.
My poor gut cannot be subjected to anymore distresso.


----------



## Guest

Steak and mushroom pie, cooked with dark ale, onions, garlic, fine herbs (not the sort for smoking), chopped tomatoes, carrots, celery, Worcestershire sauce and green chilli for an extra kick. Served with peas.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tomato-based Indian-style curry, slowly cooked and spiced till it tastes good, with home-made poori and a beer on the side; cherries and port for dessert.


----------



## Guest

I'll pass on the dessert, Blanc, but give me that curry right fargin' now!


----------



## Ukko

Spaghetti in meat sauce, pane Toscano. Butter and extra virgin olive oil, alternating. Wild blueberries for desert. Water back.

[Water, because **** red gets out of control.]


----------



## starthrower

Grilled Salmon, broccoli and almonds. Bought frozen from Aldi.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pork Roast, green beans. French Red.


----------



## hpowders

Went out for dinner tonight to Mimi's French bistro to get turkey, mashed potatoes, broccoli, stuffing, gravy and sparkling water.
I had a coupon to ease the pain a bit.

This explains the 17 minute posting lull.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stir fry, with tofu, green beans, mushrooms, rice noodles, and lots of seasonings; beer on the side. Chocolate truffles for dessert.

Recommended: http://www.knipschildt.com/flash.html


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Something nice. A Bolognese I think.


----------



## Guest

Surely a ragù, PoisonIvy?


----------



## Vaneyes

Long spaghetti with tomato and basil and hot Italian sausage sauce.


----------



## Guest

Vietnamese lemongrass chicken.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/aug/27/vietnamese-lemongrass-chicken-recipe


----------



## ptr

Pasta Carbonara with a wif of Matinone Primitivo (Italian red from Basilicata)

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart's choice, as it's his Piano Lesson evening: Scottish 'mince & stovies' (potatoes cooked in the minced beef stew) with a tweak: carrots sliced into the pot & a clove of garlic instead of onion, which gives me indigestion. Served all mashed up with lashings of Tomato Ketchup.


----------



## Krummhorn

Dinner yesterday (June 15th) being Father's Day in the US and other parts of the globe, we had spaghetti and meat sauce. The sauce is made from scratch (my recipe version) in a crock pot. We buy the noodles though. My Son (he's 27) came over and joined us for dinner. He seldom refuses a [free] home cooked meal.

Mondays are always fish night in our home - Atlantic Salmon marinated in lemon juice (then baked), olive oil, garlic and rosemary. Served with white jasmine rice, fresh peas, and half a tomato.

The rest of the week is up to me to decide - I'm mostly retired (except for my weekly church gig) and my wife still works full time, so the majority of the cooking chores and all of the kitchen KP duties are all mine.

Kh ♫


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> Taggart's choice, as it's his Piano Lesson evening: Scottish 'mince & stovies' (potatoes cooked in the minced beef stew) with a tweak: carrots sliced into the pot & a clove of garlic instead of onion, which gives me indigestion. Served all mashed up with lashings of Tomato Ketchup.


Sounds great. Do you do home deliveries?


----------



## KenOC

Ate out for Father's Day: Salad and miso soup, shrimp and scallop skewers baked with sweet and spicy soy sauce, and a fine big plate of assorted sashimi with wasabi and lots of pickled ginger. Just like Mother used to make!


----------



## ptr

KenOC said:


> Ate out for Father's Day: Salad and miso soup, shrimp and scallop skewers baked with sweet and spicy soy sauce, and a fine big plate of assorted sashimi with wasabi and lots of pickled ginger. Just like Mother used to make!


That would be like half of the "first course" for the man with the mouth featured as Your Avatar! You do him little justice as a glutton.. 

/ptr


----------



## Kieran

I'm sourcing sausages for dinner today. I'm going into town, I'll have a coffee and stare out the window at people, then I'll hunt for sausages which have at least 85% pork, then home. Going to see Bob Dylan in concert tonight, so I need meat.

Okay, so I have a few bottles of beer there too, that's a good reason to have sausages for dinner...


----------



## KenOC

ptr said:


> That would be like half of the "first course" for the man with the mouth featured as Your Avatar! You do him little justice as a glutton..  /ptr


That's Leif Segerstam, crying out in agony or ecstasy (not sure which). Now Sir Walter Scott, there was an eater. I read (per an unreliable memory) that he carried a stick 16 inches long, and would seat himself at the table distanced per his stick. He would then eat until his belly touched the table. That's a lot of sashimi!


----------



## Vaneyes

Slivered BBQ chicken in dark rice with peas. Coupled with an Argentine Red.


----------



## Ingélou

I am just cooking some Great Yarmouth Goulash. This is a top-of-the-stove job, so that I can check and stir while doing my fiddle practice, but contains the usual tomatoes, peppers, beef, paprika, but with Italian herb in place of the fresh parsley, and a stock cube instead of yer special cauldron brew. It has two and a half hours to go, and in the last half hour I shall mix in some brown basmati rice. Usually turns out well, with an incantation or two...


----------



## Vaneyes

Fried eggs and hash browns.


----------



## Vaneyes

Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## Albert7

Pasta that my dad is cooking tonight.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Tuna fish mixed with mac n cheese.


----------



## Guest

A big salad with chicken, Parmesan cheese, raisins, bacon bits, cashews, and poppy seed dressing. Wheat Thins were the "side dish"!


----------



## techniquest

Vegetable casserole (whole baby potatoes, swede, carrot, peas, onion, barley, lentils, Knorr vegetable stockpot). Yummy!


----------



## Sloe

Today pancakes.


----------



## Xaltotun

With two kids and a master's thesis project, I cannot indulge in what used to be one of my favourite pastimes, cooking. However, today I just barely succeeded in making something a notch above microwaved frozens: 

Dal (red lentils) with tomato, green chilies, ginger, garlic, cumin, turmeric, asafoetida and coconut oil. Forgot raisins though.
Bulgur and carrots with vegetable stock, olive oil and lemon juice.

My 2-year-old ate a full plate of these, so I'll call it a success.


----------



## samurai

Made a small steak in my new non-stick pan with a side of macaroni and cheese.


----------



## brotagonist

Mine is very boring. I have a bed of brown rice with a lot of garlic on it. Normally I would pile vegetables on top, but I forgot to buy some today  On top, I have thick slices of mozzarella cheese and tomato sauce. It's a quick meal and will be ready after 2 minutes in the microwave oven.

To make up for not having any vegetables, I will have one red banana, one pear and a handful of raspberries and a cup of espresso after supper.


----------



## PetrB

*Burrito*

Burrito, ground beef, lettuce, onion, tomato, green salsa; refried beans & rice sprinkled w grated cheese.

Not a foodie at all, and often not aware of hunger until it is strongly upon me, but I was hungry and thinking exactly the above, about to step out to get this locally made fare to take home... when the thread was just 'there' third from the top of the page.

So now you know.


----------



## SarahNorthman

good ol spaghetti.


----------



## Dustin

This evening was Subway Tuna for me but tomorrow I'm going shopping to try to make a new homemade meal, chili! I absolutely love good hearty soups and meals like chili, gumbo, red beans and rice and the sort. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jos

Rice, wokked vegetables with garlic/ginger sauce and shrimps.
A bit light for the weatherconditions , the cold and rain makes me want to make a stew, or a nice 'n heavy pie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Roast pork with Singapore-style noodles. Heineken beer accompanying.


----------



## Jos

^^

Heineken is our national pride and joy. 
But do try this one, best in those wonderful bottles that go "pop" !
Cheers !!


----------



## Vaneyes

Jos said:


> ^^
> 
> Heineken is our national pride and joy.
> But do try this one, best in those wonderful bottles that go "pop" !
> Cheers !!
> 
> View attachment 62465


I probably buy more Grolsch than Heineken, but the store was sold out of their tall-boy cans. I seldom buy beer in bottles anymore. San Miguel is an exception.:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

We just finished ours: lamb stewed with garlic, rosemary and peas, and brown rice cooked in the sauce during the last hour. We crumble some potato crisps on the top. 

 I - er - overdid the cider vinegar (ready substitute for white wine in our house) and thought it was noticeable, so I put a quarter-teaspoon of cinnamon in to mask it. Then I worried that the cinnamon was too obvious. 

But I needn't have - Taggart didn't notice a thing!


----------



## brotagonist

I love brown rice, so it's another microwave quickie casserole for me tonight. I bought some kale and a bag of onions, too, but I'm so hungry after just coming in from a 5K jog, that I don't think I can wait to cook the kale  And I still have some of that mozzarella that really needs to get used up.

So, I'm basically doing a repeat of yesterday, but I've added an onion from the last bag that I need to use up, too:

bed of brown rice, lots of garlic, a chopped onion, thick slices of mozzarella and a few tablespoons of tomato sauce on top.

Microwave for 2 minutes.

For dessert, one red banana and a ripe pear.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

Smoked meat rice and salad

protein powder and bananas.


----------



## Guest

Salad, sesame chicken, wild rice, asparagus.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chinese soup with shrimp. Accompanied by Diet Coke without caffeine.


----------



## brotagonist

Welcome to the next instalment of my Progressive Cooking school 

espresso
handful of fresh strawberries

So, now I can focus on cooking. I cooked the bunch of kale I bought yesterday earlier this afternoon. I chopped it and three onions into small pieces and sautéed them in a small amount of coconut oil on medium-low heat with the lid partially on until they were cooked through, but not soggy. I didn't add any herbs at this point.

Yes, here it is again, the bed of rice  topped with lots of garlic. Put the cooked kale and onions on top to make a fairly thick layer. Top with a teaspoon or two of (unsalted) mixed herbs and grate some black pepper on, too.

Now, you will come to understand the progressive part of my quick cooking. There is still a chunk of the mozzarella from the past two days left, just enough for tonight's dinner, so it needs to be eaten up tonight. Slice it into think slices and put them on top of the kale and herbs layer. Microwave for about 2 minutes, until the casserole is warmed through and the cheese has melted.

There is also enough tomato sauce left in the jar for tonight's meal, so, it, too, must go. Pour it over the cheese in the casserole and microwave for another 1:30, until the food it hot. It is ready to eat and there is no need to salt it, as both the tomato sauce and the cheese contain loads of it.

The hunk of cheese and the opened jar of tomato sauce are now used up, but there is still enough cooked brown rice for another two meals and enough cooked kale for at least one more meal. Like a piece of classical music, the themes evolve and are developed, some fading in while others fade out: it is a continual process of themes and motifs, development and recapitulation. The sauces change, the cheese might be replaced with tofu, beans or lentils, even occasionally a flesh product  the vegetables change, and the rice could become potatoes or bulgur or couscous or noodles, the spices might become more Mexican or Asian or Italian or...? Etc. Nothing ever spoils or goes to waste and only occasionally must the carbohydrate, the protein and the vegetable components all be prepared on the same day.

another espresso
a small plain yogourt

Satisfaction! Now, if only I could have eaten this sumptuously yesterday, after the jog, but I simply didn't have the time 

Set the kettle on for a pot of oolong tea and some classical music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tacos (The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters).


----------



## GhenghisKhan

I had a cheat meal today and I went to Pizza hut, 

Stuffed crust + pepperoni and beef
Boneless chicken
cheesebread

It was as greasy as it was disgusting.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart assembled a lovely salad meal - cold turkey, hummus, black olives, tomatoes, yellow pepper, plain beetroot - and then cooked sauté potatoes to go with it, the best I've ever tasted, crisp & golden on the outside, mashy & sweet on the inside. 
Satsumas, coffee, and a square of dark chocolate afterwards. Fabul*eux*!


----------



## Vaneyes

Cold and sinus trouble this week, so my evening fare has been Campbell's Chunky Soup. It'll be New England Clam Chowder tonight.


----------



## hpowders

Tonight, dining out on Vietnamese food.


----------



## ptr

Just had a rich helping of barbecued Wild Boar chops, home made crunchy FF (Heston Blumenthal style) and a lovely red wine reduction sauce!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Tonight, dining out on Vietnamese food.


Had Thai last weekend. Some good, some bad. I didn't like the bland milky coconut sauce on a couple of dishes. Won't order that again. I'll stick with generic spicy, or mild to medium curry.


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Just had a rich helping of barbecued Wild Boar chops, home made crunchy FF (Heston Blumenthal style) and a lovely red wine reduction sauce!
> 
> /ptr


Wild Boar, I've been meaning to try for ages. Maybe next Italy trip.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Tonight, dining out on Vietnamese food.


Edit:change of plans: American comfort food tonight: turkey breast with brussel sprouts, mashed potatoes and cranberry relish, with home baked sourdough rolls on the side. Plenty of gravy on the potatoes and turkey. Washed down with a bottle of Perrier sparking water.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Had Thai last weekend. Some good, some bad. I didn't like the bland milky coconut sauce on a couple of dishes. Won't order that again. I'll stick with generic spicy, or mild to medium curry.


I always order the same thing at the Thai place-grilled chicken and shrimp on a bed of nicely seasoned saute-ed rice.

6-C on the menu!

However....my plan was changed.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Cold and sinus trouble this week, so my evening fare has been Campbell's Chunky Soup. It'll be New England Clam Chowder tonight.


do you know what is the special thing in New England clam chowder 
that distinguishes it from a common clam chowder?

of course you know


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> do you know what is the special thing in New England clam chowder
> that distinguishes it from a common clam chowder?
> 
> of course you know


We have 2 kinds-Manhattan clam chowder which is a tomato based soup and New England style which is cream based.
A little sherry in each wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Fox

I haven't eaten today but I will post yesterdays meal. A friend and I had made plans to watch Béla Tarr's "Werckmeister Harmonies" together. You see my friend is Hungarian and she had never seen any of Tarr's work. So I prepared a Hungarian meal for us both to enjoy before the film.










*"Hungarian Style"

Goulash *​
Followed by my attempt at "Flódni" I may be wrong but I believe Flódni to be a Hungarian-Jewish pastry, traditionally made of four layers consisting of walnut, apple, poppyseed and jam.










*Flódni*​
It was my first attempt at Hungarian cuisine but things turned out better than one expected. Sadly the pictures used are not my own as I did not think that I would ever need photographs of the meal.


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> do you know what is the special thing in New England clam chowder
> that distinguishes it from a common clam chowder?
> 
> of course you know


Yes, as hp explained.

At one time, Manhattan felt the need for exclusivity. Thus, the Manhattan Cocktail...rye whiskey, sweet vermouth, bitters, maraschino cherry. Yuckers!:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am about to dig into a huge lasagne my daughter made. Whole wheat noodles, low fat cottage cheese, fat free sharp cheddar cheese, two jars of spaghetti sauce (Muir Glen Italian Herb) and a very large dish (think it is 8x12 inches). Put a layer of sauce with a little water on the bottom of the pan, then build up the lasagne from there. Put the noodles in hard (uncooked) and bake for about 45 minutes at 350F. We put a cover from an oval casserole dish cross wise. It does not fit well but helps minimize splatter and keeps it from getting too dark on top. Here is one that got a little bit too done (ha, now I remember posting this here before, so there is some other food thread):


----------



## Balthazar

To combat the deep-freeze we are suffering here, I made a huge pot of veggie chili. Topped off with some chocolate-almond biscotti.


----------



## KenOC

Mountain Mike's pizza (delivered) tonight, but yesterday was Chinese New Year. We had a HUGE dim sum repast late in the afternoon with twelve people total, friends and relatives. We all chowed down for two hours. Had to drive 50 miles to Alhambra (and ditto back) but it was well worth it.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Edit:change of plans: American comfort food tonight: turkey breast with brussel sprouts, mashed potatoes and cranberry relish, with home baked sourdough rolls on the side. Plenty of gravy on the potatoes and turkey. Washed down with a bottle of Perrier sparking water.


Followup: The turkey breast was delicious-moist and juicy, even though coming and going took away three hours of valuable posting time on TC.

I was hired to do 24/7/365 and I failed you for three hours last night. I will try to do better.

Thank you for your culinary and otherwise interest in this matter. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, our first outdoor BBQ of the season! Rib eye steak, pan-fried potatoes, and artichokes with drawn butter. Can't complain.


----------



## Fox

I haven't eaten today but I know what I'm having tomorrow...


----------



## Vaneyes

The only woman on Georgia's death row requested for her last meal, two Burger King Whoppers with cheese (with everything), two large orders of fries, popcorn, cornbread, a side of buttermilk and a salad with tomatoes, bell peppers, onions, carrots, cheese, boiled eggs and Paul Newman buttermilk dressing, a glass of lemonade and cherry-vanilla ice cream for dessert.

Then, due to weather, her lethal injection was postponed until next Monday. So, I guess she'll get to order another "last meal".


----------



## Vaneyes

Fox said:


> I haven't eaten today but I know what I'm having tomorrow...


If it doesn't have you first, Fox. :lol:


----------



## Morimur

Pizza. It was good pizza, though — thin crust, good cheese, no meat.


----------



## Fox

Vaneyes said:


> The only woman on Georgia's death row requested for her last meal, two Burger King Whoppers with cheese (with everything), two large orders of fries, popcorn, cornbread, a side of buttermilk and a salad with tomatoes, bell peppers, onions, carrots, cheese, boiled eggs and Paul Newman buttermilk dressing, a glass of lemonade and cherry-vanilla ice cream for dessert.
> 
> Then, due to weather, her lethal injection was postponed until next Monday. So, I guess she'll get to order another "last meal".


If her stomach doesn't explode! I mean I know they are going to die but my word. They sure do get creative are they hoping they'll go think her request is too much work and let her go?

You made me laugh with your lobster comment Vaneyes :tiphat: I tip my hat to you sir.

Regards,

Fox


----------



## Vaneyes

Fox said:


> *If her stomach doesn't explode!* I mean I know they are going to die but my word. They sure do get creative are they hoping they'll go think her request is too much work and let her go?
> 
> You made me laugh with your lobster comment Vaneyes :tiphat: I tip my hat to you sir.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fox


AFAIK she had the same thing yesterday for her "last meal". Or should we now say "second last meal", because her lethal injection execution was postponed again. This time due to a technical issue--something wrong with the drugs they were going to administer.

So, stay tuned, to see if gluttony or lethal injection will be the cause of death.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Supper is a light meal for me. When I worked on the farm dinner was the mid-day meal, and that's still my main meal of the day. Most days I make a very big salad (shredded cabbage and carrots with some chopped bell pepper and a little bit of chopped dill pickle, with about a tablespoon of salad dressing and enough V-8 juice to thoroughly moisten the whole thing.)

For today's main course I'm thinking of maybe peas paneer from a package (curry from scratch is beyond me) with added tofu and 100% whole-grain bread. As a rule I don't buy grain products with any white flour: it's got no flavor and no nutritional value. Dessert is either fresh fruit or vanilla yogurt with added chocolate syrup.

Yesterday I had baked butternut squash which I eat with tomato sauce. No butter. Butter tastes good, but it's not worth the calories. I also eat a lot of smoked salmon, and occasionally I bake some kind of whitefish. I like all fish, pretty much, but I have not had good luck cooking other types. I tend to overcook them. Often nuts are on the menu. Also steamed vegetables or vegetable soup. One of the hard things about travel is that restaurants never serve enough vegetables.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Vaneyes said:


> ... something wrong with the drugs they were going to administer....


As if there could be anything "right" about the state killing people! I hang my head in shame that my country, which has so much good in it, can still practice the death penalty in this day and age. We are truly barbarians.


----------



## Vaneyes

spokanedaniel said:


> As if there could be anything "right" about the state killing people! I hang my head in shame that my country, which has so much good in it, can still practice the death penalty in this day and age. We are truly barbarians.


sd, I'm against tofu, but for the death penalty.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tonight, beef pot pie, peas, with Argentina red wine. Chocolate chip cookies for dessert.:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> The only woman on Georgia's death row requested for her last meal, two Burger King Whoppers with cheese (with everything), two large orders of fries, popcorn, cornbread, a side of buttermilk and a salad with tomatoes, bell peppers, onions, carrots, cheese, boiled eggs and Paul Newman buttermilk dressing, a glass of lemonade and cherry-vanilla ice cream for dessert.
> 
> Then, due to weather, her lethal injection was postponed until next Monday. So, I guess she'll get to order another "last meal".


Instead of the injection she can just as easily kill herself eating that twice a day for the next month.


----------



## spokanedaniel

I'm actually quite sad that people think the death penalty is a matter for jokes.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Instead of the injection she can just as easily kill herself eating that twice a day for the next month.


Morgan Spurlock's documentary *"Super Size Me"* immediately comes to mind. "Dining" at McDonald's (every meal) for a month.

Excerpts from...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=N2diPZOtty0#t=11


----------



## Vaneyes

spokanedaniel said:


> I'm actually quite sad that people think the death penalty is a matter for jokes.


You're fortunate, sd. Her victim can't feel anything.


----------



## Balthazar

Back to dinner...

Whole wheat fusilli with roasted butternut squash, sautéed kale, and immodest quantities of garlic.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Vaneyes said:


> You're fortunate, sd. Her victim can't feel anything.


Assuming she's actually guilty, which given the legal system in the U.S., and especially in the southern states, is about a 50/50 chance. Not to mention that the death penalty is no deterrence to violent crime, so the only reason for it is vengeance. Which is particularly ironic since most of the people demanding the death penalty as well as running the courts and doing the killing in the U.S. call themselves Christians. And it's not like life in prison is a bed of roses. It's more like a bed of thorns. But at least when they finally figure out that the person didn't actually do the crime, they can be released from prison, but you can't undo the death penalty after you execute an innocent person, as happens altogether too often.


----------



## Vaneyes

spokanedaniel said:


> *Assuming she's actually guilty*, which given the legal system in the U.S., and especially in the southern states, is about a* 50/50 *chance. Not to mention that the death penalty is* no deterrence* to violent crime, so the only reason for it is vengeance. Which is particularly ironic since* most of the people demanding the death penalty as well as running the courts and doing the killing in the U.S. call themselves Christians.* And it's not like life in prison is a bed of roses. It's more like a bed of thorns. But at least when they finally figure out that the person didn't actually do the crime,* they can be released from prison*, but you can't undo the death penalty after you execute an innocent person, as happens altogether too often.


You didn't bother to view her and her accomplice's case. Oh well.

I haven't seen "50/50" before, even from the most-hardened pro-lifer. The figure seems closer to 4.1%. And some analysts think that number too high...reminding atleast ten years go by for possible appeals.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/elizabe...-many-innocent-people-are-sentenced-to-death/

Deterrence? It's difficult to say without all the facts. Has a study located and questioned all the people who do view it as a deterrent, or actually changed their mind about killing someone because of possible consequences, one of which is death? Let me know, if such a study exists.

"Most death penalty proponents call themselves Christians." Well, so what? Supposedly, 77% of the adult US population identify themselves as Christian.

"They can be released from prison." Yes, and can repeat their dirty deeds.

Now, what's for dinner, sd? For me, I think it'll be chili tonight.


----------



## clara s

chili is fine 

but tonight it will be a plateau de fruits de mer for me

I have not decided yet, the drink I will accompany it with...

what shall I drink? what?


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> chili is fine
> 
> but tonight it will be a plateau de fruits de mer for me
> 
> I have not decided yet, the drink I will accompany it with...
> 
> what shall I drink? what?


That sounds great, clara. May I suggest Louis Latour Chardonnay...if it's not too late. :tiphat:


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> That sounds great, clara. May I suggest Louis Latour Chardonnay...if it's not too late. :tiphat:


it's never late for a Burgundy fruity white wine hahaha


----------



## spokanedaniel

Vaneyes said:


> "They can be released from prison." Yes, and can repeat their dirty deeds.


When a person who turns out to be innocent is released from prison, you still assume they are guilty? That's how it seems from the above statement. Or perhaps you think that everyone who winds up in prison must be guilty of something. In fact, the skill and preparation of your lawyer, which is a direct result of your ability to pay for a good one, is a far more accurate predictor of the outcome of a trial than is the actual guilt or innocence of the accused. Which is why our prisons and death rows are overwhelmingly filled with poor people.

And even if only 4% of people killed by the state turn out to be actually innocent, that should deeply disturb anyone with a bit of humanity in them.

Not to mention that the billions of dollars spent on the death penalty (which is far more expensive than life in prison) could save the lives of hundreds of millions of INNOCENT children who die for lack of basic nutrition or vaccination. Put murderers in prison, and spend the money saved on things that truly improve the lives of people.

Am I the ONLY person here who thinks that the death penalty is a disgustingly barbaric act in the twenty-first century? Am I the only one who thinks it is sick to make jokes about killing people?


----------



## KenOC

Tonight I had the new "Buttery Jack", bacon and swiss model. Supposed to use a special roll and higher-quality meat, drizzled with garlic/herb butter. Not bad, but it doesn't go on my rotation!

Next time, back to The Habit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tortellini (three cheese). Small green salad. Accompanied by Australian Shiraz/Cabernet.:tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Deceased pig here. Perhaps with a beer.


----------



## Ingélou

Looking forward to 'the cowboy supper' - bacon & baked beans (on toast)! 
With apple juice spritzer, and for dessert a satsuma and a square of dark chocolate with decaf.
And the best thing - Taggart's cooking it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Baked beans might remind one of the film Blazing Saddles. The campfire scene.

Deceased pig? I certainly hope so. I dislike incessant squealing during my meals.


----------



## Kivimees

Ingélou said:


> And the best thing - Taggart's cooking it!


The arrangement in the Kivimees home is that when one cooks, the another does the washing up.

(I hate washing up.)


----------



## hpowders

Tonight it's out for my weekly American comfort food: roast turkey breast, grilled brussel sprouts, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy over everything and cranberry sauce. Perrier to force it all down.

Good thing I'm burning some intense calories over here with all this posting!


----------



## ptr

Kivimees said:


> Deceased pig here. Perhaps with a beer.


A lot more difficult to eat them pigs when they are alive!

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> A lot more difficult to eat them pigs when they are alive!
> 
> /ptr


Yes, the swine are extremely uncooperative.


----------



## ptr

Norwegian Style fish cakes from the local fishmonger, mash, green pea's and Lingonberry jam!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

Turkey (deceased) steaks - boiled new potatoes (deceased) and Mange tout (deceased)


----------



## Ingélou

Eating dinner seems to have become rather gruesome if you're a sensitive type! A Feast of Death...

Reminds me of some research which 'proved' that vegetables shrieked as they were dropped into boiling water.


----------



## Guest

Curry, courtesy of Patak's Rogan Josh paste. With brown rice, chutney and yoghurt.

Yum yum.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ingélou said:


> Eating dinner seems to have become rather gruesome if you're a sensitive type! A Feast of Death...
> 
> Reminds me of some research which 'proved' that vegetables shrieked as they were dropped into boiling water.


Actually I did hear something high pitched --- Perhaps the Mange Tout were not quite deceased.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Eating dinner seems to have become rather gruesome if you're a sensitive type! A Feast of Death...
> 
> Reminds me of some research which 'proved' that vegetables *shrieked as they were dropped into boiling water*.


Live lobster. Wonder if Fox heard them.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Live lobster. Wonder if Fox heard them.


no,no ,no

i will form an NGO, against putting live lobsters in the cooking pot

will you join?


----------



## Ingélou

clara s said:


> no,no ,no
> 
> i will form an NGO, against putting live lobsters on the cooking pot
> 
> will you join?


Yes. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MagneticGhost

Are we posting Lunch here as well.
I'm just finishing off one of those part baked baguettes in the oven - then I'm going to have some Smoked cheese and lemon & coriander hummus.


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> no,no ,no
> 
> i will form an NGO, against putting live lobsters in the cooking pot
> 
> will you join?


I've no objection to lobsters being put into boiling water, as long as the cook goes in as well.


----------



## Dim7

That cat in dogen's avatar.


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> That cat in dogen's avatar.


Now you're just trying to goad me.


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> no,no ,no
> 
> i will form an NGO, against putting live lobsters in the cooking pot
> 
> will you join?


Yes, of course...but can I just be an honorary member until my next lobster feast?


----------



## Vaneyes

Tonight, it's NY Steak with bean salad (red kidney beans, artichoke hearts, red onion, green pepper). Accompanied by Argentina Cabernet Sauvignon. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

^^^I envy you!!!


----------



## Albert7

clam chowder is rather tasty tonight... my dad just got back to cook it in fact.


----------



## science

Albert7 said:


> clam chowder is rather tasty tonight... my dad just got back to cook it in fact.












Great food and other people cooking. That's the life, man.


----------



## hpowders

Tonight I was surprised by a huge Dim Sum dinner! Delicious!!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> no,no ,no
> 
> i will form an NGO, against putting live lobsters in the cooking pot
> 
> will you join?


If it persists an attorney (barrister) representing the lobsters should draw up a list of "thou shall not do's" that the humans must abide by in treating lobsters with respect, and if violated, the attorney can point to the specific section of the lobster claws and sue the human.


----------



## clara s

dogen said:


> I've no objection to lobsters being put into boiling water, as long as the cook goes in as well.


you will be an honorary member at the Organisation "LLL" (long live lobsters)


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, of course...but can I just be an honorary member until my next lobster feast?


of course, as long as the time gap between two consecutive feasts in months,
is equal to the square root of the lobster's weight in gr multiplied to the amount payed for its purchase in euros,
and adding the volume of the boiling water used in ltr.

si?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Tonight I was surprised by a huge Dim Sum dinner! Delicious!!


I just googled and saw what a dim sum dinner is

mmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

where can I find it nooooooow?

what can you email here? a small dish? hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> If it persists an attorney (barrister) representing the lobsters should draw up a list of "thou shall not do's" that the humans must abide by in treating lobsters with respect, and if violated, the attorney can point to the specific section of the lobster claws and sue the human.


yes, your honor

I have every trust to your court


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I just googled and saw what a dim sum dinner is
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm.........
> 
> where can I find it nooooooow?
> 
> what can you email here? a small dish? hahaha


Chinese tea lunch. Servers come around with all sorts of delicious dumplings (wrapped in rice flower). Heaven!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> yes, your honor
> 
> I have every trust to your court


There's your first mistake!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I just googled and saw what a dim sum dinner is
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm.........
> 
> where can I find it nooooooow?
> 
> what can you email here? a small dish? hahaha


Call up your favorite Chinese restaurant and ask them if they serve dim sum for lunch.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chinese soup with shrimp.


----------



## Kivimees

We have had unusually warm weather here this week, but it will end tomorrow. So I've decided to pull the grill out of storage for use this evening.

This evening's menu features grilled animal pieces.


----------



## SarahNorthman

food is on tonights menu.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> food is on tonights menu.


Mmmm my favourite dish!


----------



## ptr

^^ I'm a bit picky when eating the menu, is it "organic"?

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's meal will be fried chicken with ketchup. Good ole Southern food.


----------



## KenOC

How about breakfast? Another low-cholesterol breakfast at the Break of Dawn: "Duck Fat Omelet, Fava, Cauliflower, Creamed Kabocha, Pickled Beet, Grape Foccacia" says the menu...yes, it was good.

The place closes at 1:00 PM every day. Starting in a couple of weeks they will open nights under a different name but the same family. They will serve only a single fixed price ten-course meal for $100, with a new meal each week. Only ten people will be seated for supper, so reservations (prepaid) will obviously be required. They say the first few weeks are already sold out!

Wonder if they'll serve Lamb Armistran?


----------



## Vaneyes

Green salad with sliced cold chicken.


----------



## Wood

Kivimees said:


> This evening's menu features grilled animal pieces.


Any animals in particular?


----------



## Kivimees

Wood said:


> Any animals in particular?


Not really. Sometimes we deal with fauna in the class Mammalia, other times with fauna in the class Aves, and once in a while in the class Osteichthyes.


----------



## Guest

Ravioli with some leftover pot roast...and a salad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tacos, with Beck's beer.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Some form of beef, most likely. And a cup of tea.


----------



## Vaneyes

NY Steak and bean salad (artichoke hearts, red onion, red kidney beans, green pepper, dressing).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pork tenderloin, corn-on-the-cob, potato salad. Joined at the hip by Malbec.


----------



## ptr

Something badass Italian style with 8 pounds of tomatoes and 4 pounds of Chuck is stewing on on the Stowe since two hours.. Will eat soon! 

/ptr


----------

